# Free E-Book For Horse Owners To Help Avoid Problem Behavior & Gain Respect



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Downloading it now. Thank you so much for offering this amazing free resource to us.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

You are quite welcome  I hope you enjoy! For me its alllll about the horses!


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

does your book say how hard a horse can kick or bite,or does it tell you how hard the ground is when you land?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds cool. Can't say no to free stuff, so it'll be going on my nook shortly. Thank you for the time and effort you put into making this and providing it for everyone.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for making the book available! Getting it loaded up on my iPod right now. =)


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds cool, will look into it!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

lol Rob...it tells you that a horse is to be respected...and that if you tease or taunt them you may get "unlucky" to say the least  Golden rule...if it has a mouth it can bit you...and if it has hooves it can kick you. I am very big on being respected by your horse...but not being feared by your horse and vice versa...the key to good horsemanship is BALANCE...not just in the saddle. You do need to be a firm leader BUT a fair leader. Fear destroys the animal AND your relationship and the second a horse starts fearing you it shuts down learning and starts into survival mode.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree hb.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

but hb,what people have to realize is just because you read a book,doesn't make you a trainer or a horseman.horses are all different,same as people,so the majority of your horsemanship has to come from hands on.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think reading a variety of texts, magazines, and books and watching videos and horse videos are helpful in developing understanding of how and why, but the key to great horsemanship is the ability to apply the lessons learned. Having the feel necessary to know when and where to apply pressure, and the moment to release is critical. Like Rob says, that hands on is critical, but I think the education behind it can be gained through a combination of lessons, text, and video... so thanks for offering another opportunity for learning


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

thank you ace,and i agree with you to an extent.like i stated,reading a book or watching a video doesn't make anyone a horseman or trainer.it might give you a idea on how to approach it.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I talk about that too...experience is key...ride, ride, ride, and experience as many different horses as you can...BUT rob here is what deprives people of experiences with their horses...they have no clue where to start and base alot of fumbling around on fear. lot of people have been around horses for a long time and they still approach them with a lack of confidence...a horse respects and understands confident handling...confident handling comes from understanding AND builds with experience. Like I said the book isn't about training...its about understanding that confidence and leadership a horse craves and seeks by second nature...I hate when people get walked on by horses because of the need to "love" them like a human. Horses do not understand all of our touchy feeling type of love and affection giving and certain horses take as an envite to walk all over the owner...coupled with rewarding horses at the WORST possible times...we create most of our own problems by lack of understanding...like I said it isn't a book about training really...its about foundations and communication...setting rules


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I just wanted to help people and horses...I am really saddened by the fact that people can't enjoy their animals like they should be able too. I also hate to see animals being "ruined" by good intentions...and it isn't the humans fault because to us it makes perfect sense but horses don't think like we do. I am glad to share the book with you all...and I hope you find something in there that is helpful


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

does your book mention anything about reading a horse?


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

It talks about body language yes. Your body language and the horses. It talks about approaching a horse with the proper mindset, relaxing, leaving your worries and anxieties behind the gate. It talks about having a feel for what your horse is telling you through its body language. Conversations have two sides...don't lecture the horse all the time you got to listen to what he is saying too and since he can't talk with words he tells you with his body...if thats what you meant by reading the horse yes.  Just read the dang book rob...lol!


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry,but i've learned all this for the past 40 years from hands on,so no offense but it's a little late for me to learn from an amatuer's book.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

rob said:


> sorry,but i've learned all this for the past 40 years from hands on,so no offense but it's a little late for me to learn from an amatuer's book.


The fact that you feel you can't learn something new - from a pro or an amateur - is the first sign of a closed mind.

Let's stay on topic. Thank you for your offer herdbound. I've only got ~60 years experience with horses but I always love to see a different approach to things.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

your wrong iride,i can learn,but its going to be from someone who's been there and done that longer than i have.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

rob, just because someone hasn't been around horses as long as you doesn't mean they haven't had an experience you haven't had yet

Downloading the book now!!! Can't wait to read it


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I appreciate the free gift. Thank you so much for posting this offer. I will be downloading it when I get home. 

Rob, you are getting to the point with your comments where you are no longer contributing anything to the conversation and are being rude. If you don't want the book, don't download it, don't post, and move on with your life. No one is holding a gun to your head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

rob I am 35 I have been around horse my entire life. I used to approach horses from a "passenger perspective" like many people do. I started to notice that lots of people no matter what "Master" they followed had lots of issues STILL when it came to their horses. I don't know everything about horses, I really don't think anyone does. I might know a lot about one particular horse and meet a new one that is absolutely different to work with. I have started a few colts in my time  I have also retrained, refreshed and reworked older horses. I have been on lots of horses. This past summer I worked only with horses that had behavior issues that were extreme for the next project I am working on. Horses that were so bad no one wanted to even mess with them at all. I learned that by approaching, even a "bad" horse, with a firm, relaxed & confident stance (inside & out) you are listened too. Although they may charge you, kick at you, push you down, attempt to bite you, downright bully you...IF you stay calm, proceed with confidance, and maintain that firm leadership aura...the horse will listen. I got called out to quite a few homes and witnessed that even a horse that was very naughty for it's owner was delightful once handled correctly. I often left thinking "why did these people call me?" BUT the second I would hand off the lead rope to the real owner the bossy, ill behaved horse would return. So I want everyone to be able to handle a horse with confidence, thats the problem MOST people have with their horses. They fear them and horses being the extremely intuitive creature that they are take this as an invitation to walk all over the person. If you have been around horses you may know this...and thats great! Unfortunately not everyone understands that a horse is not just a great big puppy dog you can ride. Its about getting that key component confidence.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

seamom,don't try to be my mom,my mom has been buried in ohio for 12 yrs.and hb,i'm not downing your book,i just don't want people to think that if they read your's or anybody else's book,they will automatically become a horseman or trainer.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with you whole heartedly rob...just cause you have a cookbook doesnt make you a chef  Books are just a way to share information...thats all. I just wanted to help some people and some horses out. If you don't want to read my book I am ok with that too.  no worries!


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

and it's great that you want to help people out.and i'm going to read your book just to see if i skipped or missed anything in life.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

your silly rob...i hope you enjoy. I never approached it with an "I am a God and know everything perspective" because I don't. I just conveyed what I have learned & what has & has not worked for me


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Trust me, I have no intention of being your mother. Just telling you politely that you are being a donkey's behind for absolutely no reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

seamom,i believe you are missing my point.and hb,none of us know everything,and i'm glad that you want to express your experiences.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> Trust me, I have no intention of being your mother. Just telling you politely that you are being a donkey's behind for absolutely no reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree SEAmom. The behavior is a bit immature and condescending.

herdbound, thanks for the book. I appreciate your sharing your ideas. We are ALL here to learn.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob, I completely understand your point. I know there are a lot of people out there without the common sense to realize that reading a book or watching a video on youtube doesn't make a trainer. Your later posts were rude and almost belittling when you started talking about your years working with horses versus the OPs. There was no reason for that. I had no problem up until that point. That's just when you veered from your original point and hopped on your soapbox. Again, it was unnecessary since you had already stated, more than once, your original point by that time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry to upset you,but i've been called worse than rude.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not, nor was I, upset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you SEAmom for the support...and rob is right about a book does not replace experience  It doesn't need to become a fight...I was not offended by rob I have thick skin...I just know from my experience with horses, it is usually the manner in which the animal is being approached that is the key issue. You can attend a thousand clinics, read a million books, watch hours of video but UNLESS what you are doing is applied with confidence your gonna fail. Same thing with sending your horse off to the trainer. The trainer has years and years of experience in handling "problem" horses his/her confidence is much higher than a beginner...thus his efforts with the animal may be successful but when the animal returns to the unconfident owner all ground gained is lost. Its that one factor you can't fake with a horse...and he/she is REALLY looking for it in you - confidence NOT arrogance. Thats what the book is about, the fundamentals of herd dynamics...leader/follower relationships. Why horses go astray. The windows for correction & reward. A lot of times people are rewarding animals unknowingly for bad behavior and only solidifying it even more....and they aren't even aware they are doing it. It is my personal viewpoint that everything you do with a horse is important and they are constantly trying to see where they stand with you. Some horses of course are more naturally laid back and don't test you as much, BUT some are always looking to take over. Unfortunately it is ironic that informed horse buyers or beginners often end up with these more dominant horse personalities  and hence a bad thing happens. People who lack experience end up being dominated, hurt or worse losing all interest in horses. And I hate to see that happen.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, folks, let's stop making this about rob and anyone else. This was a generous offer by herdbound - either taker her up on it or don't - nothing more.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

rob said:


> sorry,but i've learned all this for the past 40 years from hands on,so no offense but it's a little late for me to learn from an amatuer's book.


 
Wow Rob......

I learn something new every day I'm around horses, and I have been a professional trainer for over 40 years. So sorry that you aren't offered the same learning opportunities, evidently. I have even learned from observations of some of my most beginning students.

The quest for knowledge is a LIFELONG pursuit. Not just something you decide you have "finished with" and close down any further input, IMHO.


Iride, sorry, I didn't see your post until after I read the rest of the thread.

OP, I will be reading your App, and I'm sure there will be something new to consider.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Just to clarify something about the book too. I refer to a horse being 16.5 hands high this was a misprint...she is 16.1 hands high we all know there are not any 16.5 hh horses. Some refer to 16 1/2 hh or 16.2 hh horses as 16.5 but this is wrong and it was a misprint I didn't catch...she is 16.1 hh so I wanted clarify it before I get attacked for the mistake


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Removed reply. Let's get back to the topic of Herdbound's book. :thumbsup:

~Moderating team


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for letting me share my book with you all...I hope you enjoy it and find something useful in it and please feel free to share it with others that may find it helpful


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Whoo! Thank you! I'll be reading it as soon as I'm done work. Always great to read someone elses methods/opinions and their experiences.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for the download herdbound. I have had a little squizzy at it and I am looking forward to sitting down and reading it properly.


----------



## blessed (May 28, 2011)

Thank you hb for the book I think this was a nice thing for you to do for everyone on here who is interested in learning all they can..


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

You are very welcome. I just wanted to help people out. I know how popular the forums and such are because people are always seeking out answers to "why" their horse is acting out or up. The answer is usually they aren't handling the horse with confidence and showing it submission. And then the horse acts accordingly. I am always amazed at how people jump to try to teach the horse how to fix it but often don't don't to themselves as maybe being the issue. Anyways I do hope you enjoy the book everyone.


----------

